# Bar end position



## msclydesdale (Jan 16, 2004)

I got some bar ends (Bontranger long) and was wondering how they should be positioned. I've used them mainly when I'm doing a long, non-technical ride, just to give myself some vareity in hand position. Right now they're up at about a 40 degree angle. 

Is there a "right" position for ends, or are they a "whatever feels right" kind of thing. I'm sure they can be too high, but how high is too high?


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Mar 5, 2002)

*Bar End Position*



msclydesdale said:


> I got some bar ends (Bontranger long) and was wondering how they should be positioned. I've used them mainly when I'm doing a long, non-technical ride, just to give myself some vareity in hand position. Right now they're up at about a 40 degree angle.
> 
> Is there a "right" position for ends, or are they a "whatever feels right" kind of thing. I'm sure they can be too high, but how high is too high?


OK, let make sure that you know that bar-ends, almost without exception, are placed at the end of the bar. One each side. Sorry, but it's best to make sure that we're on the same page. Then the bar ends are angled somewhere between 0 degrees and 90 degrees. Anything close to 90 degrees (or above) is dorky, at least to my senses. I have mine set at around 20 degrees 'cause that's what works for me 'cause I like to stretch out. I'd say normally bar-ends are set somewhere between 10 and 40 degrees. Except for those disturbed folks who use them as aero bars in the center of their handlebars


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

TruckeeLocal said:


> I have mine set at around 20 degrees 'cause that's what works for me 'cause I like to stretch out. I'd say normally bar-ends are set somewhere between 10 and 40 degrees.


 I agree with TL.....mine are somewhere 'round 15 to 20 degrees or so, and for the same reason. Have had folks wonder if they're "safe" that way (i.e., possibly snagging vines or trees or whatever), never been an issue. I do not feel comfortable on a bike that has no barends


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*a different reply*

read the other replies. disagree.
I say almost horizontal, but not quite. angled up maybe 5 degrees, max. that way you can rest your hands on them as you would on the hoods of a road bar; and yet still grasp them if you wish for out of saddle climbing. more than 5 degrees up angle and you can really rest your hands on them securely with your palms on the bar grips, at least not without contorting your wrists up in an uncomfortable angle.
look at pix of pro racers from back when they all used bar-ends and you'll see they all have their bar-ends almost but not quite horizontal. 
note: despite what I see occasionally on the trails, and often on the town bike path, bar-ends were never intended to provide a high rise option to your handlebar. I see bar-ends pointedf straight up with folks delicately grasping them on top so they can sit bolt upright and ease their untrained backs. Wrong!
I've even seen a few sets pointed straight back at the riders, who were holding on to them like they were reins on a horse. Even wronger!


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*My opinion*

I have mine always set to the same angle as the top tube of the frame... it seems to be very comfortable and easy to readjust if you have to remove them for any reasopn


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

*5-15 degrees*

I'd tend to agree with bulC. You're supposed to keep them pretty low, so you end up with a more stretched out position. I've always heard 5-15 degrees. But this may depend on why you have the bar ends. Pros have them low for best leverage while climbing and to offer a lower and more stretched out position in open areas. In this case, what the pro's do should also work for you, but hey, why not play around with it and see what you like?


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

*Bar ends*

Go out and ride, and feel what's best for you.

Remember to try a couple of different seating postions, as well a climb out of the saddle. Don't forget to consider WHY you are installing them. If it to help you with a big climb, then set them for that only.

STEVE

PS I'm betting you will settle around 5-15 degrees


----------



## msclydesdale (Jan 16, 2004)

Good point. I'm not in any danger of turning pro any time soon (I'm comfortably seeted in the Super-Duper Clydesdale category--definately more of a 'fun' rider than a competitive one) and I'm okay with "easing strain on my untrained back." 

But, Steve F is right: I ended up lowering them to about 15 degrees, to make myself a bit more areodynamic when I get slapped with a headwind. I like my bike (and my general health!) too much to do any really technical riding. I'm just that husky kid that likes hitting a flat trail, the only sound in my ears is my breathing, a smile wider than my gut (!), and not caring less about the 0% bodyfat guys that are blasting past me.

Thanks for the feedback, though. I appreciate it.


----------

